# Windows 10 freezes



## atomas (May 5, 2015)

A Kiano SlimNote 14.1 with win 10 Home was given to me for repair.
I did hardware tests (memory and internal flash disk ) and everything works fine.

But the sfc /scannow command stopped at 70%.

I ran the dism command with restorehealth option, after that with source option, chkdsk -r, and after this operations sfc stops at 78%.

Is there any hope not to need to reset to the factory settings?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Type or copy and paste the following command, and then press enter key:
findstr /c:"[SR]" %windir%\Logs\CBS\CBS.log >"%userprofile%\Desktop\sfcdetails.txt"
Upload sfcdetails.txt


----------



## atomas (May 5, 2015)

Thanks for replay, this is the file, I finish the scan some minutes ago


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

are you trying to check your HDD.


----------



## atomas (May 5, 2015)

I've run chkdsk /r and chkdsk /f

There is internal flash memory on this laptop. Do you know any good tool to check it?


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Try this to check your HDD and you will get the results within seconds.


----------



## atomas (May 5, 2015)

This prgram cannot find any disk, probably because it is flash memory
I've cheked the disk with Macrorit disk scanner and there is no errors


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Might be the latest updates which are causing the freezes.


----------



## atomas (May 5, 2015)

The manufacturer serviifce gave me drivers, and now I'm checking if it helps. Should I dont care about stops of sfc /scannow?


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

What Windows 10 version does it has installed.


----------



## atomas (May 5, 2015)

windows 10 home 1709 compilation 16299.214


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

try checking to see if unwanted programs are running on the background.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Since your scan co pletely successfully now, you haven’t told us what your other issues are?


----------



## atomas (May 5, 2015)

Laptop works fine after installing the drivers from manufacturer service. I've modified the registry, I want from windows not to overwrite it. I've taken the instruction from this tutorial:

https://www.howtogeek.com/302595/ho...from-automatically-updating-hardware-drivers/

i dont know if it works

The only issue now is stopping sfc /scannow at 78 %.
Can I ignore it?


----------



## atomas (May 5, 2015)

from the cbs.log:

2018-03-01 10:11:19, Info CBS Not able to add pending.xml to Windows Error Report. [HRESULT = 0x80070002 - ERROR_FILE_NOT_FOUND]
2018-03-01 10:11:19, Info CBS Not able to add pending.xml.bad to Windows Error Report. [HRESULT = 0x80070002 - ERROR_FILE_NOT_FOUND]
2018-03-01 10:11:19, Info CBS Not able to add SCM.EVM to Windows Error Report. [HRESULT = 0x80070002 - ERROR_FILE_NOT_FOUND]


----------



## atomas (May 5, 2015)

errors in cbs. log starts from this line

Could not get active session for current session file logging [HRESULT = 0x80004003 - E_POINTER]


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

I don’t see those errors in the sfcdetails text file you supplied or did it not come through correctly? Looks like it is just a few files missing errors. If everything is working correctly then probably not worrying about. 

Run the following command from elevated command prompt and let me know if it completes and or finds an errors.

dism /online /cleanup-image /restorehealth


----------



## atomas (May 5, 2015)

I've tried this also with source option and correct install.wim file, now sfc stops at 79% with errors which I gave to you in my previous posts


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Those errors seem to be due to pending Windows updates. Please check if you have any pending updates.


----------

